# I feel like I am constantly recharging like an iphone battery on every dose



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

I had undiagnosed hypo and hashis for years.. I was 80 on my first TSH and my thyroid peroxidase were 1500+.

I went on synthroid 150mcg and my tsh is at 4. I still dont feel 100%. 41 year old male. 215lbs 6-2.

T4 free at 1.2 on range .8-1.8 
T3 free 2.7 on a range 2.3-4.2
antibodies still at 1500+.

Gluten free( sort of) for 3 months and the antibodies droped to 478. and most recently 380. Obviously I have hashis still but the antibodies are down big.

My current struggle is fatigue. I am ok from 10-4pm. But the am wake is awful even with 10 hours of sleep . I take Tirosint 150mcg now as the liquid gel keeps the indigestion away. I take the dose at 7am. 
I can tell you when I need to do something in the am I take the dose at 2am. And I feel like I wake up 100% ready to run a marathon at 7am. 
Today for instance I got up with the kids 3 and 8 and let the wife sleep in for mothers day. . the only way for me to do this was take my 150mcg at 2am. I can tell you when 630am came around today I felt fully functional. The dose before the early am dose was 7am. I felt great and wanted to get out of bed and not lay around like a slug. I am tired as hell now at 9pm.

On the normal 6:45am dose routine. EVERY morning is like waking up with burning eyes and cobwebs. I could lay in bed till 10am if I didn't have to goto work. With 2 kids the am is my work out time which I have dropped excersize since I am SO SO tired in the am unless I bump up my dose timing.

_I feel like I am constantly recharging like an iphone battery._ I wish I could possible take 100mcg at 7am and then goto sleep with 50mcg 11pm so the morning wake up is not such a cold start. Anyone doing this? Anyone fell this way?

*THE Bump Routine. 2-3 times a year at most.I feel like a morning person full of energy and accomplishment early.*

7am dose day before. 150 tirosint
2am dose that night 150mcg tirosint. basically just taking the dose 4 hours before wakeup vs wakeup. Not a double dose... just early. 
6:30am wake up is AWESOME I actually feel like a morning person. Coffee made, kids dressed. Outside cleaning the pool etc.
7pm. Ready to get some sleep as I am burning out. But still a great day. Lights out at 10pm.

*The daily grind: NO energy, no work out, no motivation*

8.5 hours sleep. Wake up tired as hell, could let the whole morning go by, but I have to work
Take the 7am dose 150 tirosint
Tired and irritable till lunch.
OK afternoon
Tired at 6pm
Dinner
Bed. At 10
Repeat the grind again.


----------



## Rdonnelly (May 2, 2012)

Greetings from another male, I only made it to 32 before what I think is Hashi's got ahold of me. On 75 mcg tirosint at the time but it may not be enough, about to start another post on that. Back to you, sounds like you are comparing a double dose to a single if I am reading it right? I am basically in the same boat with little advice unfortunatley. I react to the stuff in the same manner though, I have to lay around and let in kick in for awhile before I am ready to roll. Well, we will get it figured out!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Am I understanding this correctly?

You are double dosing? 150mcg daily x2

This is very dangerous - the correct dose for someone your weight is approx 164mcg daily and while you do not have consistent energy it is because your FT=3 especially shows you in a hypo state. Not as hypo as you were in the beginning due to your lower TSH but definitely hypo based on your FT-4 and FT-3.

You should aim for mid to 3/4 of range on both the FT-4 and FT-3

Have you considered adding some Cytomel to your meds? Raising your FT-3 might be what you need to keep more consistent energy. When I added Cytomel it made a huge difference in my energy levels.

Other items to have tested - Vitamin D and B -12.


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Not double dosing. at all. Just when I have something to do in the am, once every 90 days or so. it is amazing how good i feel when i take the 150mcg at 2am and then wake up at 630am refreshed. then i go back to 6am dosing following days. I goto sleep at 11 or so no matter what.

i reality 1 dose is 20hrs apart vs 24.

the thing is the 6am dosing doesnt seem to hit my energy till 11am or so.

am i slow to absorb? or always running out? or under prescribed?

does anyone take the t4 pill early to get the morning jump? should i always take the dose at 2-4am with a 6:30 wakeup? it seems to make a huge difference to me, but then to night i took a 30 minute cat nap at 5pm, which is totally unlike me.

thank you for the cytomel advice. i just fired my endo last month as he said the levels shows were perfect and he would only be doing tsh here on out to manage me. said I had perfect levels and blew off my comments of not being 100%, said i was a hypochondriact vs. hypothyroid.

a south florida endo is also something i would take a referral on.

i will take the advice to a new endo as soon as I can.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have your latest blood work results with ranges for us to look at? Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

SFLHashi said:


> Not double dosing. at all. Just when I have something to do in the am, once every 90 days or so. it is amazing how good i feel when i take the 150mcg at 2am and then wake up at 630am refreshed. then i go back to 6am dosing following days. I goto sleep at 11 or so no matter what.
> 
> i reality 1 dose is 20hrs apart vs 24.
> 
> ...


I take my pill every night when I wake up anywhere between 2-4 to avoid any interactions from calcium, or iron when I wake up at 7 and take my vitamins.

Your fatigue issues are because you are still under-medicated. Levothyroxine should not have that immediate of an effect and I am surprised you do. Cytomel has more of an immediate or shortly after boost - usually 2 hours afterward.

Have you tried taking your Pill for a few days at 2? I still think you need additional replacement medication and since your FT-3 is so far off 1/2 way on the range you should consider asking for a trial of Cytomel. Start out at 5 mcg and see how that works - add slowly - 1/2 pill 2x a day until you don't have any cardiac effects or anxiety which frequently happens when beginning Cytomel. Your FT-4 will likely rise as well.


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

I so much appreciate everyones help. My Labs from last month are as below. and NO they didnt take a free T3.

TSH - 2.9
Total T3 78 ....on a 80-181 Scale
Free T4 - 2.9 o a 1.4-4.50 scale

So as clearly stated the LOW T3 free or total is my issue and the "TSH only ENDO's"; 2 of them just don't support the patient.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You could probably use some more T3, or a bump in the Tirosint to bring that up. You might try to find a doc that will at least look at that, especially if the total is low out of range--a bit of cytomel might do the trick.

I do take my meds in the middle of the night. I am a morning person, and if I take it around 3 am I pop out of bed like a jack in the box at 5:30. Granted, that is about the time I wake up to use the ladies, and I am pretty consistent, however I don't always wake up then (maybe 5 of 7 nights) but enough that I get good results.

BTW, I only last until 10 or so on that schedule, but considering, that's a normal day in my book.

I would say, if it works better taking it in the middle of the night, do it. It's what works best for you.


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, Here is the continued saga. I am documenting this, as the other accounts have been of great help to me, I am sure there are others like me looking for relational content to their own situation.
Saw my new endocrine, actually a PA. I can tell you I have never talked with a doctor as long as this PA. So the first visit seemed like a path to feeling better is being carved. Hopeful is the best way to describe it. She ordered labs which the results are below. 
1st revelation - DON'T take your T4 the day of the labs and schedule them early. For 3 years never told not to take the T4, (synthroid) so I have been dosing ahead of a test and the tests were in the afternoon. Today the test results are from 8am and not with t4 taken just before.
Results:
TSH - 34.7 wow
Free T3 2.3
Free T4 0.9
Best part is the " lab tech" said my TSH was high but the others in range. How about the LOWEST of low range. So note to all others. A doctor or TECH only looking for range OUTLIERS will NOT care how you feel, as you are in range. I can tell you this low range guy is not feeling good. 10-12 hours sleep, yet still tired. Tough to be a parent and husband in this state.

Went to an ultrasound. I have had thyroid issues for 3 years and this is my first ultrasound. Well, I passed, no lesions to measure. BUT the ultrasound tech told me my thyroid was 40% of normal size&#8230; Said clearly obvious I have been on medication. She was a thyroid case herself. 
My next appt to discuss the results is the 29th. I can't wait. But I now know I am under medicated, high TSH, tiny thyroid, and my free T's are the absolute low end of range. So pretty clear where my fatigue is starting from among other issues probably hurting my relationships and career.I also am going to aks for an adrenal level test.

BTW my cholesterol went from 190 to 220&#8230; probably tied to the low levels from what I have read.

The story continues after the 29th and then I will check in in a month.


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

The next update.

I posted in May and have GREAT success with a Dr. and PA who listen to how I felt vs. the numbers.

So here is my current numbers.

total chol : 176 
HDL : 47
TRIG: 87
LDL: 112

THY

TSH 0.46
Free T3 : 3.0
Free T4 : 1.6

I feel fantastic. 7 hour sleep. No naps. Career Advancement. Better Dad. Better Friend. Better husband. Lower BP 120/75.

Simple analysis is the RANGE on TSH FT3 FT4 is huge. If you have a thyroid problem. Being in range is NOT a chance for the doctor to stop treating.

In my case I need 187.5mcg per day to be in the range above and the range above makes me feel like I got 5-8 years back in stamina.

My advice is, make sure you feel good. Give your dosage time to absorb. and re-evaluate. Some may say I am boarderline Hyper now. But that number is associated with good health for me and well being.

My other non-listening ENDO was a numbers only guy and not willign to bump me from 150mcg to 162.2 175 then 187.5 till i felt great.

I am 210 lbs , 6'3", back to the gym. back to family, back to work. back to life. with 187.5 mcg which is 200 then 175 every other day.

4 months ago I was:

220 total colesterol.
TSH 37....
weight 227.
tired, and just not me.
BP at 140/90
etc.

So all you new 40 year old dads who just got a hypo/hashi diagnosis. Work the treatment responsibly till you feel the best. Dont settle for being .005% inside the "range".

I thank the thyroid boards for having this outlet and will update in December on my 90 day check up.

If one person finds value or hope in my post... I am happy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What a great post - thanks for sharing your success!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SFLHashi said:


> The next update.
> 
> I posted in May and have GREAT success with a Dr. and PA who listen to how I felt vs. the numbers.
> 
> ...


This is so so good to hear. 4 months ago, your FT3 was tanked even though it was within the range. I am of the opinion that the only thing ranges are good for is to detect movement.

Getting your life back is a huge coup and I am glad to know you are hitting the gym as well.

Keep the links below for future reference. Free T3 is your active hormone. Most of us like it at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

can you offer me any suggestions? you posted this earlier, this sounds like me except i take my meds before bedtime

8.5 hours sleep. Wake up tired as hell, could let the whole morning go by, but I have to work
Take the 7am dose 150 tirosint
Tired and irritable till lunch.
OK afternoon
Tired at 6pm
Dinner
Bed. At 10
Repeat the grind again.

Tsh is currently at 20.20 but it was at 115. My FT4 and FT3 are currently very low

I am taking a whopping 235 mcg t4. I am 45, 175, look like im in tip top shape.

how long did it take you to go from shizzz to where you are now?
what is your current dose of meds? 
Do you take testosterone?
Do you take any extra cytomel?
Did you ever have ear ringing?
how long did you wait in between doses?

thank you


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Brucergoldberg said:


> can you offer me any suggestions? you posted this earlier, this sounds like me except i take my meds before bedtime
> 
> 8.5 hours sleep. Wake up tired as hell, could let the whole morning go by, but I have to work
> Take the 7am dose 150 tirosint
> ...


I read your blog. You seem to have an attacked thyroid much more thn me this point. But I could get there.

No testosterone. No t3 cytomel. No ringing.

I have struggled with doctors who put me in range and then leveled me out. As many people say on here most people feel good with tsh below 1.0. I know I do. Also when free t3 and free t4. In the top 75% of range. I burned through 3 endocrines. Till I found. Great endo 1 mile from my house. He was not the great one. But his well trained phys assistant. She is awesome. Open about everything including sex and constipation. Very cool. My cholesterol at 220. Was her indicator that me in range yet 220. She said we will take you up to either borderline hyper. Or just below and see how you feel.

I dumped tirosint. I think it is like a speedball. Back on real synthroid only.

We went up 12.5 mcg at a time. 150. 162.5 175 187.5. At 187.5 my tests are what I stated in another post. 8 weeks apart just going up. I noticed at 175 no nap desire feeling and getting up to make coffee for my wife. It has been years since I ground the beans.

With tsh at 3. We agreed to go 1 more step. And that is what has me at tsh .46. I feel great. Not short tempered driving or with my kids. Better boss at work. More contributory in meetings and bard events. I can public speak again. On and on. I got my self back.

I can highly recommend doing the walk to hyper very slowly and dropping back just inside range as long as you feel good at each step. 8 weeks apart per step.

Dump tirosint.

I take my mess at 7am now. None of the 2am speedball crap any more.

It seems so simple. But I can tell you so far I am happy with where I am at. Estatic. Just synthroid. 7am empty stomach. Full glass of water. And wait till 8am to eat. I removed all superfluous gluten from my diet but I am not gluten free. I just avoid breads and pasta.

Before this my mind sucked. I had more notes for my weekly conference call than the movie memento. I had my employees look at me like I was tripping when I talked. I had horrible sciatica. I had leg cramps so bad I tore my frontal compartment 3 muscles in calf and needed 20 weeks of physical therapy. It seems without t4 in a just sub hyper state my body mind and relationships were all eroding away. I would go out for dinner or drinks with friends and 1 out of 4 times completely drunk to passing out on 3 or 4 drinks.. Prob from horrible metabolism. Remember I am 220 back then. The other times. Just quiet and hung over on 2 glasses of wine.

Best I can put it is a 8 cyl engine with 2 spark plugs firing and a huge fuel restriction and no voltage.

I hope this helps. I was getting ready to post history but I guess I just did.

Also my paranoia for my job and friends escalated huge before I was diagnosed and took a yeAr to subside to normal job issues. And that was with some t4 but not to where I am now.

The gradual run to hyper at 12.5 mcg at a time with cholesterol monitor and just backing off to being high t3 and high t4 but in range may help you. It helped me so far. I need to really just stay constant now and hopefully have same report in mid December.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Great post. Can't stress that enough.

You seem very similar to me with some slight differences. My symptoms hit me fast and hard. Within 2 weeks I went from normal to unable to function. My throat hurt so bad within a month that I couldn't wear a t shirt. Long story short I had my thyroid out on feb 14. I have been increasing at .20 a pop whereas you were doing 12.5 a pop. I am at 235 mcg now but I don't have a thyroid do I'm on a rather large dose. I test every 5 weeks now. I can't tolerate synthroid, tried tirosint which was like rocket fuel for me.

I take my meds before bed, just to get used to the meds effects. I am on a compound of t4 only with selenium and zinc. I take it with my ambien. My goal at one point will be to get on normal t4 but that stuff is like kryptonite to me. I have the anxiety, bitter, got fired from work when all this started ( which is fine as I'm making a living helping less fortunate people)

So it took you a year of increasing? Also when you were a mess how was the libido?


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Hey there ,

Did you always wait 8 weeks in between?


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Brucergoldberg said:


> Great post. Can't stress that enough.
> 
> You seem very similar to me with some slight differences. My symptoms hit me fast and hard. Within 2 weeks I went from normal to unable to function. My throat hurt so bad within a month that I couldn't wear a t shirt. Long story short I had my thyroid out on feb 14. I have been increasing at .20 a pop whereas you were doing 12.5 a pop. I am at 235 mcg now but I don't have a thyroid do I'm on a rather large dose. I test every 5 weeks now. I can't tolerate synthroid, tried tirosint which was like rocket fuel for me.
> 
> ...


Libido. Was always good but. I think there was awhile when I wasn't the most attractive guy based on my attitude.


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Brucergoldberg said:


> Hey there ,
> 
> Did you always wait 8 weeks in between?


My other endo froze me at 150mcg of synthroid. Since I was in range. That was the issue for me. I was napping like a newborn during the day and no help from the endo or listening to how I felt.

The new doctor. With the progressive slow increase was willing to adjust up till I had hyper symptoms or bad numbers. That was the game changer. I never got hyper symptoms. I can tell you it would take 15 to 20 days before I felt the improvement. Each time I bumped up. The 8 week program was really good in my opinion. It felt good not to jump to conclusions or bounce . Rather just speed p slowly.

I do like the cholesterol and t number. Combination analysis. No more fishi oil and avoiding good food to supposedly help my cholesterol. Just needed a stronger pilot light.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

SFL please clarify.

you were progressively adjusted up until you had hyper symptoms? So then you found dr. #2 who did a gradual increase and this is what you found worked for you? THis is what you are saying, correct?

i am still exhausted, anxiety is bad, ears ring like crazy, dumb as a thumbtack and im on 235 mcg. My last tsh was 20.25 and im on day 13 of this new dose 235 mcg. next blood test in 2 weeks and she will probably bump me to 250. IM wondering if i should go from 235 to 245 on the next bump. Mine is a compound so i can make it anything. 245, 246 etc


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Brucergoldberg said:


> SFL please clarify.
> 
> you were progressively adjusted up until you had hyper symptoms? So then you found dr. #2 who did a gradual increase and this is what you found worked for you? THis is what you are saying, correct?
> 
> i am still exhausted, anxiety is bad, ears ring like crazy, dumb as a thumbtack and im on 235 mcg. My last tsh was 20.25 and im on day 13 of this new dose 235 mcg. next blood test in 2 weeks and she will probably bump me to 250. IM wondering if i should go from 235 to 245 on the next bump. Mine is a compound so i can make it anything. 245, 246 etc


to clarify Dr. #1 and Dr. #2 woudl only get me barely in range and then stop increasing dossage. my TSH woudl be 3.8 and they woudl hold me there.

dr#3 my current doctor said. you are in range but as you describe to me your fatigue you need more. We will work with you till you feel as you preceive you should and we get your cholsterol down.

So. the 150mcg I was at from dr. 1 and dr.2 was increased to 162.5. I saif I feel better in afternoon but still a slug in the am.

So we went to 175. and my ranges were 50% midpoint. my cholsterol still 200+ and somewhat fatigued.

Then at 187.5 my tsh down to .46, my free t 3 and free t4 was in the 75-85% of the range and my cholesterol down to 176 and NO hyper numbers or symptoms. MY TSH would seem hyper by some but my free T3 and Free T4 beg to differ as they are in range and at 75-80%.

I would IMHO get your endocrine to take you slowly up to where your free t3 and free t4 are 70-75% of range and lightly consider your TSH.

IF you do not have hyper symptoms and feel good you may be tuned in like me. Obviously that is all off the table if you go hyper.

going from 150 to 187.5 or an increase of 37.5 MCG made a huge difference in me as all the prior posts state. as a 210lb male with hashimotos and my thyroid still in my neck.

**I would IMHO get your endocrine to take you slowly up to where your free t3 and free t4 are 70-75% of range and lightly consider your TSH**

if you are not 70% or higher on t3 and t4 (frees). I would assume fatigue and libido are issues you have either in moderation or significant. when I was at 50% and a TSH of 3.XX I still felt lethargic and handicapped. at 75-80% I feel normal again.

I hope this helps.

I am curious iif your endo would specifically target you at the numbers below.

below is 75% range on t3 and t4 and TSH as just an after thought.
TSH BELOW 1
Free T4 at 1.55
Free T3 at 3.72

Remember T3 and T4 power your body. all TSH does is activate your thyroid. I like my body powered with Free t3>3.00 and free t4>1.5. that is the concoction I like. TSH does not power your body.

Test and manage your Free T's. Not your dosage and not your TSH. That is what my current endo's mantra is and was when I first met Her.(pa). I am grateful for it.

Test and manage your Free T's. Not your dosage and not your TSH.


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

*****IF I could re-live my many years of being a patient again. THis is how my first endocrine conversation would go.................

Doctor. I want to treat my hypothroidism by partnering with you. My research states that many men have shared on the internet that when they have managed their free T3 and Free T4 to a level that is 75% of range they feel good. The anxiety, weight gain, brain fog, short term memory loss, brittle hair and other symptoms should subside.

I DO NOT wish to be on any anxiety medicines until I am at that 75% of free T3 and Free T4. That would mean " My Free T4 should at or around 1.5 and my free T3 will be greater than 3.

Will you partner with me to adjust my dosage to achieve those T3 and T4 (free) levels?

Also understanding my body is powered by T3 and T4 we will consider my TSH level but it will NOT be the core of my treatment. MY TSH will probably be below 1.0.

My communication as to how I feel will be more important than my TSH or t3 and t4 levels, and we are partnered to get me Free T4>1.5 and free t3 >3.0 and we will protect me from going hyper.

Are you my partner?

END Quote.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I dont think i want my tsh below 1......


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Brucergoldberg said:


> I dont think i want my tsh below 1......


Funny. You missed the point. Don't manage the tsh. Get t3 and t4. Frees. Where they need to be. Dump the tsh. While you are trying to get better.

Good luck my friend.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

That would be awesome to start off with the knowledge that a successful outcome with a doctor is highly dependent on a collaborative relationship. Took me a few years to figure out that I was my best advocate.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Bruce,

I don't want to hijack this thread because it really is about how insignificant TSH testing really is compared to Free T3 and Free T4.

But I do want to impress upon you that once I got my TSH below .2 I finally started feeling well. And yes, the decimal points are correctly entered in this post.

Here are my quarterly TSH levels with the most recent on top:

0.090
0.045
0.032
0.026
0.122
0.025
0.077

I feel like crap when my TSH is above .2.........which is a long way below your 1.0


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

wow ok. I know - im far from getting the ft3 and ft4 in range. working on it. I had them in range actually while on armour but felt horrible because the ft3 was over 7.0 and the ft4 was barely in range. I think on my next adjustment (in 10 days) ill be closer....

my ears ring like hell!!!


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Dear Doctor,

This is my thyroid , there are many like it, but this one is MINE.
Without proper treatment for my Thyroid, I am useless.
Without considering my input as a patient, YOUR treatment is useless. SIR.

The Thyroid Creed. Care of the movie, Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

> Test and manage your Free T's. Not your dosage and not your TSH. That is what my current endo's mantra is and was when I first met Her.(pa). I am grateful for it.


This makes alot of sense to me. Because as I look over my labs for the past 16 years, I see 4 yrs. where my ft4 was 3 points lower in the range than they normally were and I felt bad, couldn't figure out what was wrong with me- very fatigued. And the tsh did not elevate for some reason when my frees were that low. It finally did after 1 yr. but the endo ignored the tsh along with my reported symptoms, because I was in range. Was told I had stress. (I know now that that is a sign the doctor does not care) "It didn't matter enough to do it right" was his mantra.

To echo and emphasize what you said: that's what happens when you leave the patient out of the equation.

My new endo is o.k. with a tsh of .45 - just to let you know that. She says some do o.k. with a tsh at the lower end of the range and some are better between 1 and 2.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Original Poster - can you please update us? - the suffering


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

oops wrong thread..........


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

bump - original poster please update us


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Update.

I was becoming irritable with the kids and the family and co workers. I thought my blood would be hyper for sure. I am maintaining 212lbs or so. But I was getting the ol' take a 15 minute cat nap at 3pm or so again. and morning wake up was getting harder. Remember I have hashi antibodies >500 sometimes up to 1500+.

So the blood.

TC 208 HIGH

HDL 56
TRI 97

LDL 133 HIGH

TSH 6.4 (.4-4.5) HIGH
Ft3 2,4 (2.3-4,2)... in range but i dont feel good there
FT4 1.3 (.8 - 1.8) middle

SO . TSH and ft3 say MORE. so my 187mcg is now 200mcg. Endo wanted me to go to 225. I am bumping 12.5 mcg per test.... she is ok with that... but 6tsh is not good for me. I like it at 1.0

It seems the hashis is simply continuing to destroy my thyroid.

I can say i didnt feel good.. tired but aggressive and irritable. I thought I would have been hyper. But the LDL and TSH shows I am simply not burning and running at fullsteam. I also got a little paranoid and down on work and anxiety started to increase.

So I am at 200mcg and test in January. Amazing i started at 125 mcg in 2009.....

I am sure I need more....212 or 225... but will update in Jan. Now since I am at 200 the anxiety and urge for nap time has subsided. I hope to get the ldl back in line.

thats all i got..


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Jeez. Im sorry. Man so your thyroid degenerated. You have a thyroid, correct?

what is TC?

Im amazed. You are barely in range on the ft3. In fact I dont think I would even say you were really in range by your peers. I am in shock over this.

When did you bump to 200 mcg?

I am now at 340 mcg!! my tests were not too far off from yours. Your disease has progressed if you have a thyroid. If you don't... Then this is very scary.


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Brucergoldberg said:


> Jeez. Im sorry. Man so your thyroid degenerated. You have a thyroid, correct? **** yep that is what they tell me it is still in there...
> 
> what is TC? ****total cholesterol
> 
> ...


all the answers above.....


----------

